# Scotts Pt Margate ~4:30 today ?



## zzsteve (Jan 30, 2007)

Sorry for ultra-late notice, but travelling to Clontarf to visit family and was going to launch at Scotts Pt for a PM to dusk fish today (14/7).
Expect to be there about 4 - 4:30PM. Driving white Discovery and pine-orange Swing.

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

I was down there for brekky, saw a couple of kayakers out there. Did you do any good?


----------



## were-trout (Sep 18, 2006)

Hey Steve, I am thinking about getting out there tomorrow (Sunday) arv to try the reefs at low tide - so if you fancy backing up .. 

Ben


----------



## zzsteve (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Just back home and enjoying a curry. No fish- not even a bite. Dragged a pilly and an SX-40 from Woody Pt. to Margate for 2 hours. Lovely conditions, gin clear water but no obliging tailor as I was hoping for. Land based and stink boat anglers faired no better.

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi Steve
Yes the water is very clear now, you dont need a sounder you can see the rocks bellow even in 5 mtrs of water.

The blokes who have been catching the fish (and I'm not one of them lately.  ) are going out before sun rise and just before sunset. Fishing with very light long leaders and light jig heads using soft plastics (gulps). Also you need to stay away from stink boats and any noise.

As far as tailor go I was having luck using live pike with steel trace to the tail hook.


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

One thing I have found with the Redcliffe Reefs is that when the water is clear, you need to fish the deeper water. When heading out there previously if we noticed clear water, we usually went twice as far out from shore (Often about twice as deep). It's only in murkier water I fish in shallow shallow (Up to 5m).

There have been some very good fish being caught there in the last week, but they were caught out in about 15m of water. The whole area is pretty much scattered rubble/reef. If you find reef on the sounder, mark it on a gps if you have one, and drift around it. It's around the reef on the rubble you get the Squire. The bigger ones are cruising the rubble further away from the reef itself (IMO). Casting soft plastics such as TurtleBack Worm Gulps, or Salt Water Assassins on around 1/8Oz jighead (dependant upon current) has always been the best producer for me. Towing a lure while paddling and floating an unweighted pillie on gangs while drifting also runs you a chance of Tailor or Mackeral.

To get the fish in really clear water, try paddling out in the dark. It's a scary experience with fish jumping everywhere, including into your lap... I nearly jumped out of the yak as quick as it jumped in the first time it happened... Damn Tarpon! There's a lot of surface feeding going on at 4:30am near the Scarborough Reef... Interesting place to be in the dark...


----------



## were-trout (Sep 18, 2006)

Interesting stuff fellas. Didn't make it out there today - had to spend the whole afternoon putting together Ikea furniture  And I thought it was only me who runs over fish at night ... the first time I hit a shoal of mullet on the pine after dark I nearly had to get a change of trousers. And the second, and the third.... Ben


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

FishinDan said:


> There have been some very good fish being caught there in the last week, but they were caught out in about 15m of water


Where is 15 meters of water out there? I've been up to 8 meters and I was a fair way out.


----------



## bushwoodboy (Oct 5, 2006)

Hi Steve, did the same trip as you this morning from about 5.45 till 11.00. Tried everything I had in the Yak for not much except a heap of pike. Was hoping for tailor but floated pilies, live baited pike & lures resulted in nada. Could easily see the reef in 5m water. But was a beautiful morning for a paddle  Cheers Mal.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

FishinDan said:


> There have been some very good fish being caught there in the last week, but they were caught out in about 15m of water.


Dan...where the hell do you find 15 mtrs of water around Redcliffe mate. :shock: :?


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Keep going out boys... It's a fair way out...

Only fished that deep in a boat. Never paddled out there


----------

